# SSi treatment - Ulcerative Colitis/Crohns



## Adrie (Mar 19, 2014)

After being diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis at the age of 19, and suffering for 10 years, I was losing hope for relief. Being a police officer diagnosed with this disease, it was very difficult to continue my day to day duties. Fatigue due to blood loss, malabsorption of food and unable to predict my bowels with pain and bloating.

I heard through a friend about a treatment called SSi through QuBiologics. 
I was at the end of my rope, and had nothing to lose, so I gave the treatment a chance, and I am so glad I did. 

Within 1.5 months of being on the treatment, my UC was in full remission and I have stayed in that state since beginning the treatment over year ago. There are not enough positive things I could say about it. I had no side effects, aside from the slight redness and tenderness near the injection site, which were miniscule compared to my overall well being.

I was on the treatment for about 1.5 years, and have been off the treatment for a year this May 2014. I am still in remission, symptom free. The treatment is currently available free of charge through a clinical trial for Crohns patients. 

 I hope others will be able to share in this relief, as it is a very discouraging disease given the current available medication. 


Adrienne G.
Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Trysha (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello Adrie
Thank you for posting such good news, it is so good to hear of something that worked for you.
This mechanism of treatment does not surprise me---it is the way to go for the future.
Hope you will stay in remission forever.
Hugs
Trysha


----------



## Nipeli (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello Adrie, 
Do you know if this is still available for UC anywhere in the world? My daughter is really interested in trying it.


----------



## David (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your story here.  I hope SSI end up being the answer for some


----------



## Allison M (Apr 15, 2014)

I am going to see if they will take me too. I will have to find out if it's been six months since my diagnosis, but I hope so, so much! I would love to be telling Adrie's story!


----------



## Adrie (Apr 16, 2014)

Nipeli - I would contact Qu Biologics directly and enquire about the Ssi treatment for UC. I hope for your daughter's sake they are!


----------



## Tyler Wilson (Jun 3, 2014)

I love to hear these stories! 


Tyler Wilson


----------



## xeridea (Apr 6, 2016)

Not sure if this has already been posted elsewhere regarding SSI in UC, but here's a news update regarding additional funding for Qu's SSI in their UC trial, which has already recruited half the patients.


----------

